
Jennifer Aniston’s Instagram debut sends platform crashing - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/oct/15/jennifer-anistons-instagram-debut-sends-platform-crashing
======
lkrubner
How is this possible? If anyone from Instagram is reading this, can they
explain what happened? Is this a failed fan-out pattern? Or are you reading
off a log like Kafka and did it get into an inconsistent state?

